# Install problem FreeBSD 8.2/Adaptec 6805/netinstall_ipmi



## Onlinehead (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello!

I have a one strange problem. Hardware: new server with RAID 10 (4x300 GB SAS) based on Adaptec 6805, motherboard by Supermicro. 48GB of memory, 2x Xeon 5605. Used all default settings.

I connect to server via IPMI, open remote console, mount virtual CD with FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE amd64, load from it, load module for Adaptec 6805, boot, choose "standard", make all preparations (RAID is ok, partition created, *I* checked it after), chose FTP source, set up network by DHCP, sysinstall tries to connect to FTP, aut*h*orized and it shows me 
	
	



```
Please select a FreeBSD FTP distribution site
```
 another one time. And this cycle goes on forever.

I was trying to select a different FTP server and a different source. If *I* choose the right source, sysinstall shows me 
	
	



```
Please select...
```
 with no error. That's it!

Log is clear. No error, No warning. Last message: 
	
	



```
DEBUG: Generating /etc/fstab file
```

Network is OK. I can ping that server from other host. Was trying a different images (netinstall, bootonly, livefs). All the same. Maybe somebody know*s* what's happening and can explain me how to fix it?


----------



## Onlinehead (Jun 22, 2012)

*Fix it!*

I fixed it!
A short HowTo:

Download kernel module for FreeBSD 8.2 from Adaptec site.
Download FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-disk1-amd64 from one of FreeBSD mirrors.
Download FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-livefs-amd64 from the same source (*I* think, you can use 8.3 livefs too).
Copy all files from the disk1 to USB flash (use FAT32 or UFS file system on drive).
Copy aacu65.ko to the flash drive.
Mount the livefs disk to the virtual CD drive by use IPMI.
In the sysinstall menu choose "Fixit" and after - "CD/DVD".
Enter `# ln -s /mnt2/sbin/mount_msdosfs /sbin` for create a symlink to fat32 mount binary.
Insert and mount a Flash drive (in my system that is a /dev/da1s1): `# mkdir /iso` `# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da1s1 /iso`
Install the system by use instruction. Start from part 3 and stop before install kernel. At part 6 into instruction change device names for your configuration. Look examples of device names at part 16 of that howto.
Install kernel from directory /iso/8.3-RELEASE/kernels by use command: `# ./install.sh generic`
Install source from directory/iso/8.3-RELEASE/src by use command: `# ./install.sh all`
Copy all files from /mnt/install/boot/GENERIC to /mnt/install/boot/kernel `# cp /mnt/install/boot/GENERIC/* /mnt/install/boot/kernel/`
Add option to /mnt/install/boot/defaults/loader.conf

```
aacu64_load="YES" # Adaptec RAID module
```

Install a bootcode to RAID drive /dev/aacd0: `# gpart bootcode -b /mnt/install/boot/boot0 aacd0`
Create /mnt/install/etc/fstab. For my system: 

```
/dev/aacd0s1   /        ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/aacd0s2    /var    ufs     rw      2       2
/dev/aacd0s3    none    swap    sw      0       0
```

Copy aacu64.ko to /mnt/install/boot/kernel/ from USB drive:
`# cp /iso/aacu64.ko /mnt/install/boot/kernel/`
Just `# reboot`
That's it!


----------

